# people with 55 gallon tanks and have breeders



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

for thouse who got there p's to spawn in a 55 what were your diamentions? mine are 48" 12"depth 18" high


----------



## Veganutz (Apr 9, 2004)

Mine are the same dimensions. i was really surprised when I saw my fish were acting funny, which made me further investigate what was going on and I found eggs in there. If you read my question that I posted, then you would know that my fish are producing infertile eggs. I dont know anything about this stuff I thought piranhas needed like a 500 gallon tank (a little exaggerated) but I had no idea that this could happen in my tank. I bought 5 piranhas about a year and 4 months ago when they were so small they couldnt even eat a guppy and now I have 4 left which are about 5.5-6 inches long. In my tank I have 3 pots that I broke the bottom out so they could hide in them, and also in the tank I put a concrete cinder block so its about 6 inch away from the side of the tank (the nest was between the cinder block and the side glass. The hole in the cinder block face the right and left side of the tank. I added the cinder block about 3 weeks ago. It seemed like a good idea b/c it looked cool then it seemed like a bad idea b/c the fish freaked out and they bashed their faces against it creating cuts on their chins. But now they are used to it and no more cuts. Now they got some pretty cool looking battle scars on their face. Any way I feel bad b/c i read about all these people trying to breed piranhas w/out success and it just happened for me. Well hopefully Your piranhas will get the freak on







and hook you up with some little guys.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
Eric Vega
University of Illinois
psychology
pre-med
EMT-B
class 2005

55 gal: 4 RBPs 5.5-6 in.
30 gal: 1 ocellaris clown, 2 pajama cardinals, 1 yellow tail blue damsel
55 gal: Red tail boa 3.5 feet
30 gal: 2 breeding crested geckos
10 gal: 1 rose hair tarantula
05 gal: desert gecko


----------

